# ? about Chevron motor oil



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

I live in Trinidad in the Caribbean and recently Price Smart has brought in the Chevron brand of motor oil. It is considerably cheaper than the other brands like Castrol, Havoline, Shell etc.
I was just wondering what the folks in the US think of this oil. Price Smart is the only business that sells the brand
Thanks


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Search this forum using the word "Chevron" for plenty of past discussion on this very subject.

Chevron motor oil, despite its low price, is one of the best mass-market brands going. It's cheap becuse they do very little advertising or promotion. 

For 5W-3 and 10W-30 they use an industry-leading Group II+ base oil (just below Group III which is considered "synthetic" and triple the price).

The closest to Chevron's formula is the almost-identical Pennzoil Pure Base ... which is about 50% more expensive because of all the promotion they do.


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

thanks man


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*lucino*, as long as it's bottled in the USA, it's good stuff. :thumbup: 

However, the EPA in this country is urging the industry to move to thinner oils. So, 5W-30 and even 10W-30 is _designed_ to thin out fairly quickly.

I'd keep my oil change interval around 4,000 miles ... never going much past 5,000 miles. By this time, mass market oils have thinned out to a 5W-20 and are heading back up into the 30 weight range when hot. But, by this time, their ability to lubricate has diminished some and its time to drain 'em.


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

Its very hot in Trinidad so I will have to go with a 20w50. The temp here is like 32 deg celcius during the day.
I wanted to make sure the Chevron brand was good as it is almost half the price of most other oils


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Really hot, eh? 32 Celsius = ~96 Fahrenheit.

I'd go with Chevron Delo 400 15W-40 instead of their Supreme 20W-50.

The dual-duty gas/diesel oils have a much more potent additive package ... more detergents, corosion fighters as well as barrier anti-wear metallic additives. 

The NEWEST versions of Delo400 have a new high dose of both moly and boron! :thumbup:


----------



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

I have not seen that Delo stuff and I bought the Chevron . Ill try it and see how it goes


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm sure it will be fine. No one in North America makes a bad "SL" oil ... and Chevron is one of the best.


----------

